# Dog in need Oregon / pulled from CA



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just recieved this e-mail. Are there any rescues willing to help this dog? I can transport some distances. We are over full and have a huge waiting list. (I am sure you all do as well) 

<span style="color: #000099">Hi! Thank you for the rescue work you do with German Shepherds. I’m a GSD lover, too. </span><span style="color: #000099">My husband, Steve, and I live in Prospect, Oregon, near Crater Lake National Park. In mid-January, I privately rescued a young German Shepherd from a California Animal Control Shelter (City of Shasta Lake) with the intention of re-homing him. “Juno” is a handsome 19-month-old purebred male (no proof, but he’s gorgeous) with Bad Elbows. He’s also Very Shy. These two issues combined make finding the right home for him very difficult. I’m afraid I’m in over my head. 



I have three German Shepherds (Juno makes four.) My mom died in November and Steve agreed to let me rescue Juno as a “get me through the winter” project. Juno’s been with us nine weeks now and is in much better shape, physically and emotionally. Steve’s patience, however, is wearing thin. He says the dogs are overwhelming and he’s right. Juno has to go. 

As experienced rescuers, you know how important it is to find the right home for a dog, especially one with special needs. Perhaps the simplest solution (but one that makes me pretty sad) is to end Juno’s life now. This is not what I had in mind when I originally rescued him from euthanasia at the shelter! However, I’ve given him the happiest nine weeks he’s ever known and that counts for something. He’s helped me, as well, by distracting me through those dark weeks of winter sadness. 



May I give you a little background on Juno? I think he was raised in a kennel, neglected and abused. (He came to me with pressure sores on his feet; healed now.) To this day, Juno cringes when a stranger - especially a man - reaches out to pet his head. It stresses him. Steve’s made friends with him over and over, but Juno continues to slink and avoid him most of the time. Around me, Juno is different. Happy, confident, trusting, and affectionate, he would make the right woman a wonderful companion and protector, once she earned his trust. He’s breathtakingly beautiful, except for those goofy elbows which turn his feet outwards (duck-footed) and give him a “Scooby-do” look. (He’s not been x-rayed, but the vet says he already has some arthritis in the joints.) 

Juno had very little life experience when I brought him home and it’s been a joy to watch him thrive. He’s easy to have around. He’s respectful of our cat. He loves being a member of the pack. He’s house-broken and non-destructive. He’s athletic. He’s calm in the house and highly intelligent. He watches me like a hawk. (A Velcro dog, he’s learning to back off and give me space.) He’s gentle and funny. Silent at first, he now barks occasionally, when appropriate. Still a puppy in many ways, he’s learning good manners and is willing to be submissive most of the time, both to me and the other dogs. (He acts fierce around strange dogs, as long as he feels afraid of them… Then he settles.) 

Juno has been vaccinated, wormed, and neutered. He’s heartworm negative and on preventative. He has good teeth and generous ears. He’s lean, but no longer painfully skinny. His coat is glossy; dry skin healing. He’s become muscular and strong with exercise. He’s learned to jump over logs and up into the car, things he was unable to do at first. Sometimes he limps after much play. (My dog, Tucker, used to “sprain his wrist” often as a teenage dog and eventually outgrew it.) I don’t know why Juno limps now at times, but his elbows will obviously trouble him eventually. In general, they don’t seem to hurt him. I give him an aspirin, twice a day, with my older dogs, to keep swelling down. 


Juno has a lot to offer. He’s a wonderful dog and I would love to see him enjoy some excellent years with the right someone. Unfortunately, I can’t keep him here much longer and am losing hope of finding him a good home. I don’t want him to be traumatized anymore. He’s had enough of that. 

It seems unlikely that you all would try your hand at re-homing this sweet boy and be able to provide a foster home as well. There must be lots of deserving German Shepherds in need during these strained economic times! I’m not sorry I rescued Juno in January, but I’ve learned a lesson... Hubby has limits. 

So, please advise me, fellow rescuers. What’s Juno’s best chance of a “happy ending?” </span>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh Paula he sounds wonderful!! I hope he finds the right home.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Paula, could you make sure he has been neutered and then courtesy post him on your Petfinder page?
Has she contacted the folks with Siskiyou German Shepherd Rescue? I am not sure they are even in existence anymore, but they sometimes have been able to help me out.
I would be kind of inclined to tell this woman that she needs to suck it up and take an active role in placing this dog. It made me grit my teeth a little when she wrote that the dog was okay as long as he was the "getting through the winter project", and now he is more trouble than he is worth and needs to go. 
I am really just disenchanted with people right right now.
Sheilah
P.S. Paula, I contacted the woman whose name and number you sent me. I am not sure what she'll decide to do.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I feel the same, 9 weeks is little time for a shy dog. Is it possible to get more infor on the elbow issues. Is it just the appearance or whether they did x-rays?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

They did not do the x-rays.

If I can get one more dog adopted before they PTS this dog I might be able to squeeze him in.

As all of us know when people make up their mind it doesn't matter what we say they want it done ASAP.

I took in a dog a couple weeks ago that was supposed to have HD, and ED, but no xrays were done. When we had the films done the dog had neither. 

Sheilah, I hear you!!

I just hope they will hold him until I get a spot.


----------

